# Snook caught in Pensacola



## Boceephus (Nov 4, 2020)

My brother and I took his boat out to a rock jetty just lure fishing for whatever was biting. We caught a few specks, a flounder, and a couple of red fish. After about 40 casts or so, we were getting ready to head home....and BAM!!! that’s when it hit. A 33” Snook that weight between 16-20 lbs. When it jumped out of the water I didn’t have a clue what it was, it looked like an oversized big mouth bass. My brother yelled that it was a snook and threw down his rod to assist me. We got it on the boat and he sent a picture to a charter boat Capt. and he said it was a snook and extremely rare for Pensacola. I’m in the process of having it replicated and will have it labeled as being caught by me and my brother, being that it was his boat we went out on.


----------



## Boceephus (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Dude, seen a few over the years but that is hands down the biggest I have seen. Very cool.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you guys keep it? Great fish!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That is so way cool.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done! I thought I saw one by the Okaloosa PIer a few years back but dismissed the possibility.


----------



## bt66 (Feb 14, 2018)

nice


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I’m saying photoshop or that dude has some really long arms


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

off route II said:


> I’m saying photoshop or that dude has some really long arms


Have to admit I thought that left hand looked a little odd - fingers in the gill plates? Also wondered why, if fishing from a boat, would the picture be holding the fish while wading. But hey if that was really caught at the pass, that's quite a catch!


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

The light does not hit the fish the same in the photo as it does the man. Gotta love photoshop.


----------



## Steebo46&2 (Jul 9, 2020)

Something definitely looks and sounds amiss. Interesting first post. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.
photo looks a little fishy


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Photoshop....or else he should go see the doctor about those swollen hands.

I've caught a snook in Davenport bayou in the cast net, but it was one of the small type called a tarpon snook...it was also middle of the summer.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I downloaded and zoomed in on the picture. I don't see any shopping to the pic. It is a good ol fashion arm stretcher shot which I hate but it looks real.

I also did my own photo shopping and if his (and my) hand span is around 4.5" I can see the 33" no problem.

It would be nice if the poster could post one more picture with fish by his side.

Original finger span is 3rd from left and there are now 7 spans. 7 x 4.5 = 31.5


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Not too many of those around the panhandle but they do venture up sometimes. Average temperatures are trending up so it would make sense they could find a refuge somewhere in the panhandle to survive the winter. Juvenile snook are caught in South Carolina believe it or not.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

MackMan said:


> Not too many of those around the panhandle but they do venture up sometimes. Average temperatures are trending up so it would make sense they could find a refuge somewhere in the panhandle to survive the winter. Juvenile snook are caught in South Carolina believe it or not.


That juvie snook are caught in S.C. I will believe. That the photo above is an unaltered representation of a fish caught out of a boat in Pensacola Bay, I do not.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

No not many snook here but I see on evil FB one was caught in 2018 in Mobile bay. And it's all the ocean so things do happen like happened last week over in Destin happen.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is an AMAZING video! Thank you for sharing


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> I downloaded and zoomed in on the picture. I don't see any shopping to the pic. It is a good ol fashion arm stretcher shot which I hate but it looks real.
> 
> I also did my own photo shopping and if his (and my) hand span is around 4.5" I can see the 33" no problem.
> 
> ...


Look at the shadow, too. Hard shadow on the right side of the angler... yet the whole fish is soft shadowed except for right at the eyes and mouth.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Photoshopped!


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

If you zoom in on his glasses you can see the reflection of his brother taking the picture standing in the boat. Hope its a real pic would love to catch and eat one some day.....


----------

